# Camping Whitby



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Could anyone recommend a CL or CC thats near Whitby Goathland MH friendly from Monday next week. Have phoned Broadings Farm but now closed till March.
Colin


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

dbnosey said:


> Could anyone recommend a CL or CC thats near Whitby Goathland MH friendly from Monday next week. Have phoned Broadings Farm but now closed till March.
> Colin


 Will Robins Hood Bay do?? we stayed at easter this year brilliant site. Hooks House farm 01947 880283 www.hookshousefarm.co.uk


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Hooks House can get boggy in the wet.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

They have some hard standing now - have been recently think there are 3/4 hard standing spots - its a lovely spot and lovely views but by 'eck that wind doth blow sometimes!

Greenie


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Its says £20 a night with hook up looks like you are paying for the sea view.Too expense for me.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Lucy2
Robin Hoods Bay would be fine but not at £20 a night any more ideas will be taking a car along


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Try Beacon Farm at Sneaton,just up the hill from Ruswarp.It's the Beacon Farm icecream factory with a tearoom and shop.All hard standing and a nice pub that does very good food a mere 2 minutes walk away.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

rocky58 said:


> Its says £20 a night with hook up looks like you are paying for the sea view.Too expense for me.


 8O Thats expensive, kin hell near hotel prices!!


----------

